# Advice for Breckenridge



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Breck is a cool town but if you gotta save dough to board then you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Frisco has a few spots, but it's definitely not has happening as Breck during spring break. Being in Frisco does put you centrally located to all the Summit county resorts. Which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Frisco has a few spots, but it's definitely not has happening as Breck during spring break.


how hoppin? and is it the "college spring break party" type of happening? we're headed down march 10-15, and trying to figure out where we're going to stay. we're hitting loveland, a base, and maybe one of the big four, so idaho springs wasn't looking bad....but it's spring break, so party central is a big plus :thumbsup:.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Think "girls gone wild", but with a lot more guys...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Think "girls gone wild"


HELLL YEAH!!




killclimbz said:


> but with a lot more guys...


.......damn it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Are there any spots in Breck that are "must go" bars or restuarants? It's been a few years since I've last been there and I want to make the most of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To be honest with you I haven't spent much time in the town of Breck since my college days. Which are more than ten years behind me. I don't even remember the names of the hot spots and I doubt many of them still exist under the same name anyway. What I do remember is a lot of places having spring break events. Shouldn't be too hard to find one of those. Generally they cater to the spring breakers so they are packed.

And yeah, it's a bit of a sausage fest, but more women show up to these things now than back in 94 so your odds are slightly better...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Breck has one of the best headshops I've seen. If you plan on hitting Breck Frisco wouldn't be a bad place to stay. If you going on the cheap stay in Georgetown or Idaho Springs. If you have some cash and plan on hitting anything besides Breck I'd stay in Dillon or Silverthorne.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember I bar/restaurant in breck where you had to literally walk down to get to it. It is on main street. Good beer and good food with some good lookin females. We always stay at Beaver Run which is a reasonable ski in/out and a great outdoor pool. Lot's of fine out of town women looking to "hook up" go there. I would know on a first hand experience


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck isn't 20 minutes from Frisco, unless there's gaper traffic. Anyways hop the summit stage into frisco get off at the transit center and walk down to main street. The place thats downstairs that someones referring to is either Jakes dive bar, Ullrs (doubtful), my guess its Downstairs at Erics, good food, not that great a bar, hottest waitresses in town. The places to go to are Cecelia's or Liquid in the La Cima Mall on main street. But its snomies and skanks thats about it. Frisco has backcountry brewery, Po' boys, and that other bar I've never been to but heard it can get out of hand.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Breck isn't 20 minutes from Frisco, unless there's gaper traffic. Anyways hop the summit stage into frisco get off at the transit center and walk down to main street. The place thats downstairs that someones referring to is either Jakes dive bar, Ullrs (doubtful), my guess its Downstairs at Erics, good food, not that great a bar, hottest waitresses in town. The places to go to are Cecelia's or Liquid in the La Cima Mall on main street. But its snomies and skanks thats about it. Frisco has backcountry brewery, Po' boys, and that other bar I've never been to but heard it can get out of hand.


And where else are you going to pay $5.50 for a 24oz PBR in a can?

Well I hate to sound like a know it all that's lived in Colorado his entire life but yeah, Breck is that far from Frisco when it comes to normal jackass yuppie dipshit traffic. If it wasn't for the 2000 people that didn't know how to drive their BMW SUV's it would be a 3 minute drive, which is also the reason you can sit in line at Breck for 30 minutes or go to Loveland and blast 10 runs in that time. Oh yeah and don't mind the $10 parking where you still have to ride a bus to Breck, it's all worth it when you are in line for EVER to catch a 6 man lift :cheeky4: My true honest opinion is if you want to RIDE don't go to Breck, if you like shopping, tourists, and boredom, Breck is your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Well I hate to sound like a know it all that's lived in Colorado his entire life but yeah, Breck is that far from Frisco when it comes to normal jackass yuppie dipshit traffic. If it wasn't for the 2000 people that didn't know how to drive their BMW SUV's it would be a 3 minute drive, which is also the reason you can sit in line at Breck for 30 minutes or go to Loveland and blast 10 runs in that time. Oh yeah and don't mind the $10 parking where you still have to ride a bus to Breck, it's all worth it when you are in line for EVER to catch a 6 man lift :cheeky4: My true honest opinion is if you want to RIDE don't go to Breck, if you like shopping, tourists, and boredom, Breck is your best bet.


Is it that bad during the week? I'm going on a tuesday, wedneday, thursday trip


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

haybeav said:


> Is it that bad during the week? I'm going on a tuesday, wedneday, thursday trip


Well it depends....if it snows then yeah but my ass is spoiled. It'll be deep pow and at Loveland I get pissed if I have to wait an entire 5 minutes to jump a chair. Breck is just a happening place, when you type COLORADO snowboarding on google it's one of the first places that shows up. It is a good place to drag your family out from florida, but if you are a seasoned rider, I personally wouldn't waste my time there. SHit I live here, and I regret it deeply every time I go there. Abasin, Loveland, even Keytone if you plan on coming here, but....check out Wolf Creek if you are making a vacation of it. Wolf Creek makes Love look BUSY, and sicker terrain, cheaper lodging, more party, etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

so let me get this straight. wolf creek is less busy, has sicker terrain, is cheaper, and has better parties? why haven't i heard more about this boarding mecca?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

berg said:


> so let me get this straight. wolf creek is less busy, has sicker terrain, is cheaper, and has better parties? why haven't i heard more about this boarding mecca?


I don't think it has better parties by any stretch. It does get a ton more snow and is a lot less crowded for sure. If you stay in Pagosa Springs you should be able to find some fairly happening spots to hang out at night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

i didn't realize pagosa springs was so far away from the other resorts. i think we'll probably stick with the a-base/loveland approach, and probably staying in dillon or silverthorne.

ps, shout out to mr right for an AMAZING round of advice via pm. that dude knows CO like none else.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

berg said:


> i didn't realize pagosa springs was so far away from the other resorts. i think we'll probably stick with the a-base/loveland approach, and probably staying in dillon or silverthorne.
> 
> ps, shout out to mr right for an AMAZING round of advice via pm. that dude knows CO like none else.


Haha, I wouldn't say that but I have lived here for pretty much my entire life so that definitely helps. I didn't neccesarily mean Wolf Creek has MORE partying but it's not a bad place to get your swerve on. When I lived there I knew everyone in that town it seemed within a couple months, because in Pagosa if you aren't working or snowboarding, you are drinking lol. I guess I shouldn't talk down on Breck so much because it's a pretty nice mountain, I'm just anti-social and hate large crowds of gapers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, not to sound like an idiot, but as a midwesterner, I have no idea what a "Gaper" is? I'm guessing its the people who come on the weekends and crowd up the mountain


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

haybeav said:


> Okay, not to sound like an idiot, but as a midwesterner, I have no idea what a "Gaper" is? I'm guessing its the people who come on the weekends and crowd up the mountain


i was in your shoes too, but then urbandictionary.com enlightened me.

"A gaper is a skiier or snowboarder who is completely clueless. Usually distiungished by their bright colored clothes and a gaper gap, the gap between goggles and a helment/hat. Gapers also do the "Gaper Tuck" which is an attempt at being a ski racer by tucking, however, it is done incorrectly with the poles sticking straight up like thunderbolts and lighting, very very frightning! Gapers also sit at the bottom of jumps and try and go big off table tops in the park."


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I just got back and I did Vail friday and Loveland Saturday also went out in Breck on Saturday and we stayed in Dillon. Dillon is a nice town but not much going on outside of a couple of restaurants. Vail was the second sickest mountain I've been on but then we did have a powder day and were only riding the back bowls and bluesky basin all day so hard to compare to anything but Snowbird in Utah which I liked better. Loveland was the most fun mountain I've ever been to and let me say descending from the top of the ridge with the wind kicking and the temps at like -20 riding hardpakced windswept snow with a very, very sharp angle on the face was a trip!

In terms of Breck the place to eat that we found was Kinosha Steakhouse or something like that... don't get scared the prices aren't bad and they have a buttload of beers on tap. Great bbq, check out the pig out platter. We also went out to that place Erics where you have to walk downstairs to get to it, not bad... and we also got some drinks at another bar but I can't remember the name. That last place was jumping but I was hammered by then so it's hard to remember. This was a Saturday night with the snow sculptures being displayed for the first time so it was crowded but there were a bunch of hot women there though the ratio sucks worse than going to an all male highschool...

Frisco looked like a super nice town very similar to Dillon but closer to Breck, seemed like alot was going on there when we rolled through though. 

I definitely recomend a day at Loveland, awesome value, no lift lines and any type of terrain you could want from steep faces, to deep pow, to fast groomers it's all there and it's cheap as shit! We stopped at the Christy's Sports in Dillon and got our tickets for a Saturday for like $46 I think and it was seriously the most fun I've ever had on a mountain


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations on where to eat


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a cheaper way to buy lift tickets other than going on ebay? I know that some people say they can buy the certain lift tickets from sports or grocery stores? Is that true?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

you can get some lift tickets like Loveland's at Sports Authority and Christy's sports... there's a name for that system but I can't remember it right now...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

If you want to ride breck stay in Frisco to save money: it's not that far of a drive, and it puts you close to Copper, Keystone, A-basin and not too far from Vail if you want to ride. The brewery is pretty good. If you are serious about riding and not so much the bar scene then definately hit up Wolf Creek! Pagosa has several decent bars and the riding at WC is second to none. Deep ass snow all the time (350 inches to date this year) sick tree runs, and never a line. Spring break is the only time you will see something that somewhat resembles a line-but no longer than a 5 min wait.

Oh and did I mention lift tix for only $48?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Discount lift tickets can be bought at King Soopers and Safeway grocery stores. I am pretty sure the discount is better in Denver than in the mountains. There is a King Soopers just off of I70 at the Youngfield exit. If you are driving from DIA, hop off at Youngfield, make a left go through the light then turn left into the shopping center. The store is in the middle of the strip mall on your right. Easy enough. There is also a Safeway in Idaho Springs, just take the first exit for Idaho Springs and cruise that blvd until you see the Safeway on your left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Is that for Breck or Loveland?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Breck, Loveland, SlapAhoe Basin, Winterpark, Keystone, Copper, Eldora, even Vail and Beaver Creek I believe...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I definitely recomend a day at Loveland, awesome value, no lift lines and any type of terrain you could want from steep faces, to deep pow, to fast groomers it's all there and it's cheap as shit! We stopped at the Christy's Sports in Dillon and got our tickets for a Saturday for like $46 I think and it was seriously the most fun I've ever had on a mountain



Bingo!

Fuck Breck, pardon my language.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

how much cheaper is it? at least worth just waiting until I drive through Denver to buy the tickets, I suppose.

Thanks for the help, btw. I appreciate it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll give you one caveat for Loveland. If it's windy, stay away from the place. It has some trees, but a good majority of the mountain is above tree line or sparsely tree'd. When the wind is blowing hard that place blows. Otherwise, it is definitely a gem and I have had a riot riding on that hill over the years.

As far as lift ticket prices go, you can call the King Soopers on Youngfield and find out what they are charging. 303-238-6486, just get the customer service desk and they should be able to let you know what is up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> In terms of Breck the place to eat that we found was Kinosha Steakhouse or something like that... don't get scared the prices aren't bad and they have a buttload of beers on tap. Great bbq, check out the pig out platter. *We also went out to that place Erics where you have to walk downstairs to get to it, not bad...* and we also got some drinks at another bar but I can't remember the name. That last place was jumping but I was hammered by then so it's hard to remember. This was a Saturday night with the snow sculptures being displayed for the first time so it was crowded but there were a bunch of hot women there though the ratio sucks worse than going to an all male highschool...
> 
> Frisco looked like a super nice town very similar to Dillon but closer to Breck, seemed like alot was going on there when we rolled through though.
> 
> I definitely recomend a day at Loveland, awesome value, no lift lines and any type of terrain you could want from steep faces, to deep pow, to fast groomers it's all there and it's cheap as shit! We stopped at the Christy's Sports in Dillon and got our tickets for a Saturday for like $46 I think and it was seriously the most fun I've ever had on a mountain



erics is badass i liked that place


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I just got back from a week trip in Breck. I usually head out there twice year, usually Jan and early Feb time frame, but I just found out today i get to go out for spring break this year!! F'n stoked.

What will the snow be like the last week of March? What are the crowds like. I plan on spending my days in park and just hope there aren't a$$holes going out of turn everywhere and ice under the landings. :dunno:

to the TS questions. Breck has awesome night life. Places with dance spots are Salty Creek and Cecilias. Fun pool and traditional bar feel go to Ullr's. For super packed tiny Irish pub feeling, there is a place above Cecilia's. Breck Brewery is fun for dinner, but plan on a wait. Sushi is super over priced and not the largest servings. The Crepe cart on main street with the fire out front is some good grub, plan on buying a few of these. also, there is a kick ass coffee house on main street, think it was called the crown or something similar. It's up a flight of stairs on the N side of main street.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

chrisp41 said:


> erics is badass i liked that place


is Eric's and Ullrs the same place?

Oh, there also Sherpa and Yeti's. They have some decent live music time to time and karoake to.

PS. Saw the snow sculptures to, genghis khan looking dude on horse was amazing.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Augie09 said:


> I just got back from a week trip in Breck. I usually head out there twice year, usually Jan and early Feb time frame, but I just found out today i get to go out for spring break this year!! F'n stoked.
> 
> What will the snow be like the last week of March? What are the crowds like. I plan on spending my days in park and just hope there aren't a$$holes going out of turn everywhere and ice under the landings. :dunno:
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Right,
I'm going to take your advice and try out loveland next week. I'll probably be out there the 10 - 12. I'm checking a lot about the mountain online and I see a lot of ski information. What is the ration? Looks like I'll be out numbered. Are they cool with boarders?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

hey, i'll be there too. me and 5 friends are tearing from west michigan out to georgetown for a week. we're ariving monday, and boarding loveland at least tues-thurs, maybe friday (might try out a-base). i think mr right might be there for a couple of those days too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

We should get together for a couple of runs or maybe even a brew or two. I'm usually riding solo. I don't have many buddies here in AZ that ride. I have a couple of boarding buddies that work for an airline like myself but are the type that hang out on the greens and have to go warm up after 2 runs. I really think they go just to say they went snowboarding.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There are just as many people riding as there are skiing at Loveland, maybe even more. Everybody there is pretty chill though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

My buddy just went to loveland and keystone and said loveland sucked.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keystone sucks unless you are looking for park. Otherwise it's about the suckiest hill in Summit. I'd rather ride Loveland any day over Keystone.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

WickedWheat said:


> My buddy just went to loveland and keystone and said loveland sucked.


Hmm, opinions are like assholes, and sorry to say it but his really stinks :laugh: Different strokes for different folks but I know Loveland so well now that I doubt anybody could have a bad time with me as a guide. Keystone is good for only one thing in the world, and that is jonesing to go riding when it's 5pm and having a free ticket for night riding. Maybe your buddy likes paying 8 bucks for a beer and riding icy busy slopes all day long :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like I'm hitting up loveland. I don't get to hit up different spots that often so wanted to take advantage with the best place I could hit up while in CO.


----------

